# C&D Gourmet Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

'What's to Love?' http://www.everydayolympia.com/2009/10/whats-to-love-coffee/ is a weekly article featuring interviews of hand-picked locals to find out what people love and hate about downtown Olympia. Our city has recently won multiple awards. Now we'll ask the locals what they love about this place. This week's WTL focuses on downtown coffee shops&#8230; and features an interview with one of our newest coffee houses, C&D Gourmet Coffee Company. Let's find out!

C&D Gourmet Coffee Co&#8230;

More...


----------

